#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Китайское исследование - результат самого масштабного исследования связи питания и здоровья

## Ануруддха

«The China Study» — это книга, написанная в 2004 году Колином Кэмпбеллом (T. Colin Campbell (англ.)русск.), почетным профессором кафедры пищевой биохимии Корнелльского университета и его сыном Томасом М. Кэмпбеллом (Thomas M. Campbell), врачом по профессии. Предметом изложения «The China Study» являются результаты изучения связи между потреблением продуктов животного происхождения и рядом хронических болезней, таких как рак груди, простаты и кишечника, диабет и коронарная болезнь сердца. По состоянию на январь 2011 г. в США было продано 500 тыс. экземпляров книги, что делает её одним из американских бестселлеров в разделе питания.

На русском языке книга вышла в издательстве «Манн, Иванов и Фербер» под названием «Китайское исследование» в 2013 году.

Заголовок «The China Study» («Китайское исследование») взят из общепринятого сокращенного названия «China-Cornell-Oxford Project (англ.)русск.» — беспрецедентного по масштабам 20-летнего проекта, стартовавшего в 1983 году и проведенного совместными усилиями Китайской Академии Превентивной Медицины, Корнельским и Оксфордским Университетами (соответственно США и Великобритания). Одним из директоров проекта, названного газетой New York Times «Главным событием в эпидемиологии (Gran Prix of Epidemiology»), и явился автор книги Колин Кэмпбелл. Объектом исследования стала корреляция статистических данных о смертности от 48 видов рака в 65 округах Китая в период 1973—1975 гг. и данных за 1983—1984 гг. о предпочтениях в питании и биохимическом составе образцов крови жителей этих округов (было исследовано по 100 представителей каждого округа, то есть всего 6500 человек). В рамках исследования было установлено свыше 8000 статистически значимых взаимосвязей между различными факторами питания и болезнями. Выводы из исследования свидетельствуют о наличии положительной связи между потреблением продуктов животного происхождения в 1983—1984 гг. и частотой смертности от «болезней Запада» (то есть таких, как рак и диабет, находящихся в числе основных факторов смертности в развитых странах) в 1973—1975 гг., и отрицательной связи между приемом растительной пищи и статистикой смертности. Характерной особенностью изученных округов было то, что их населению были свойственны генетическая однородность, низкий уровень миграции, а также мало изменяемые и специфические для каждого округа жизненный уклад и привычки в питании. В частности, уровень потребления продуктов животного происхождения разнился от округа к округу очень существенно (от практически полного отсутствия в более бедных районах до уровней, сопоставимых с западными странами, в районах более обеспеченных), что создало уникальные возможности для сравнения, мало достижимые при сравнении развитых стран (так как в них уровень потребления варьируется в очень ограниченных пределах).

Помимо результатов эпидемиологических исследований в книге излагаются результаты лабораторных опытов (всего проф. Кэмпбэлл и его коллеги получили гранты на 74 года научных исследований, которые были проведены в параллельном режиме за менее чем 35 лет), подтверждающих взаимосвязь животных продуктов и хронических болезней. В частности, автором и его коллегами проводились опытные исследования с крысами, которые были заражены канцерогенным веществом афлатоксином, и впоследствии демонстрировали различные темпы развития раковых опухолей, в зависимости от наличия в их диете животных белков (использовался основной белок молока казеин). Опыты подтвердили выводы о положительной связи между пищей животного происхождения и развитием рака. Причем ученые были способны ускорять, замедлять, останавливать и запускать вновь развитие опухоли, варьируя количество скармливаемого животного белка. Исследователи также установили, что растительный белок не оказывал значимого стимулирующего воздействия на развитие опухолей при аналогичных дозах. То есть при замене животного белка на растительный эффект был практически такой же, как если бы из диеты крыс просто убрали животный белок.

Авторы книги делают заключение, что люди, потребляющие значительное количество разнообразных растительных продуктов с минимальной кулинарной переработкой и избегающие животных продуктов, таких как говядина, свинина, птица, рыба, яйца, сыр и молоко, — а также продуктов глубокой переработки, включая рафинированные углеводы, — могут существенно снизить риски или даже развернуть ход развития многих хронических болезней. Они считают, что для наилучшего здоровья люди должны включать в свою диету разнообразный выбор злаков, бобовых, овощей, фруктов и зелени, подвергшихся минимальной переработке. Они утверждают, что растительные продукты содержат очень большое число биохимических компонентов, которые активно участвуют в сложнейших многочисленных биохимических реакциях, необходимых для нормального развития и деятельности человеческого организма (частный вывод отсюда, что такие пищевые добавки, как мультивитамины не являются адекватной заменой для всех этих веществ из натуральной пищи).

В число положительных эффектов от рекомендуемой ими растительной диеты авторы включают более высокую продолжительность жизни, более молодой вид и высокий уровень энергии, сокращение избыточного веса, снижение уровня холестерина в крови, профилактику и лечение сердечных заболеваний, снижение риска заболевания раком простаты, груди и других его видов, сохранение зрения в зрелом возрасте, профилактику и лечение диабета, избежание операций во многих ситуациях, снижение количества требуемых медикаментов, прочные кости, избежание импотенции, инсульта, камней в почках, диабета 1-го типа у детей, проблем с пищеварением, снижение артериального давления, профилактику болезни Альцгеймера, артрита и проч.

Они также рекомендуют адекватный объём пребывания на солнце для обеспечения производства организмом достаточного уровня витамина D, а также дополнительный прием витамина B12 в случае полного отсутствия в диете животных продуктов. Они подвергают критике низкоуглеводные диеты подобные диете Аткинса, которые налагают ограничения на долю калорий, приходящихся на прием углеводов.

В книге также излагается ряд важных критических идей, касающихся сложившейся системы здравоохранения США, а более конкретно — конфликта интересов у людей, предоставляющих услуги лечения и медицинских исследований и производящих лекарственные средства и оборудование. Этот конфликт интересов вызван, по мнению авторов, наличием большей заинтересованности в сбыте дорогостоящих товаров и услуг, нежели максимизации здоровья граждан. Аналогичной критике авторы подвергают и отраслевые лобби, в частности производителей мясо-молочной продукции, занимающихся максимизацией своих прибылей и продаж.

Отдельной критике авторы подвергают недостатки ряда популярных и притом весьма авторитетных исследований (в частности, масштабного Nurses Health Study, проводимого Гарвардской школой общественного здоровья), результаты которых широко используются при выработке рекомендаций для населения. Главным недостатком таких исследований, является проблема научного редукционизма, то есть изучение отдельного элемента системы без учета более широкого контекста, включающего другие значимые для изучаемого явления факторы. Так, например, Nurses Health Study при делает выводы о влиянии на рак груди у женщин таких факторов, как противозачаточные средства и алкоголь, не учитывая при этом должным факт потребления большинством изученных женщин исключительно высокого в сравнении с сельскими округами Китая, количество жира и животного белка, то есть их изначальное нахождение в группе повышенного риска.

Источник: ru.wikipedia.org

Книга на русском.

----------

Ersh (10.04.2014), Алик (08.04.2014), Еше Нинбо (08.04.2014), Илия (09.04.2014)

----------

